
AdLib - Apple’s secret iPad web framework - keyle
http://almost.done21.com/2010/04/adlib-apples-secret-ipad-web-framework/
======
keyle
The full source is here
<http://help.apple.com/ipad/mobile/interface/javascript.js>

you can actually read it after beautifying it at <http://jsbeautifier.org/>

It's an amazing piece of code. Obviously comes from many files and they must
have a 'build & minify' internally.

Also the binary of graphics is injected within the JS... Again, showing the
build system.

n.layer.children[1].innerHTML = '<img
src="data:image/png;base64,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"
alt="Globe" />' + localizationController.localizedUIString("Change Language");

Shame for the takedown notice (see article), it shows Apple's true colours,
once again.

